# Crickets are Ornery



## LauraMG (Nov 12, 2010)

I got a bunch of crickets the other day (60) and put them in their little shoe box that I keep them in. They get some veggies and there's some egg cartons in there, and there's a hole cut in the top with screen glued to it, just like a million other enclosures I've made. When I came home today, I went to the kitchen where I keep the crickets (so I can sleep with their constant chirping) and I saw a few escapees. I was perplexed, but I snatched them up to put them back. When I looked at their enclosure, there was a little hole in the screen that another one was trying to sneak out of! He had his silly little head out when I poked his face back into his house. They've chewed a hole just large enough to escape.












I found out they get all kinds of absurd places like between the fridge and the wall....






I pulled 8 or 9 out of my sink, one fell into the garbage disposer, one where I can't get him (pictured above) and at least one other that squeezed into a crack between the cabinets. My cat is gonna have a blast for the next few days....


----------



## more_rayne (Nov 12, 2010)

I just use a standard 18 gallon sterilite tub with no lid, too high for them to jump out of. I also line the inside top edge with packing tape so they can't escape by climbing the walls.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Nov 12, 2010)

That's one reason why I hate crickets. Ever had over 100 males trapped between the walls in your room? Ugh. I'll stick with my roaches.






My ghost mantids won't eat them, but my bark mantis female does. They're mostly for my reptiles anyways.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 12, 2010)

Is that a dubia colony?

And I don't want to breed them, just keep them alive temporarily. I don't care for crickets enough to do that. I have 2 roach colonies, but I'm waiting for one to have the babies grow up and the other to have babies born! :lol: OH THE IRONY!!!


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like you used fiberglass screen...that was the problem...they can chew through that (of course, you know that now.)  Always use metal screen. I even use metal screen for the roach colonies, even though I know they won't chew through.

I love the roaches! Best investment ever! &amp; The shield loves them too! (Didn't think a subadult sheild could tackle a full-grown female b. lateralis, but she has no problems...in fact, she's been eating them since before she even molted to subadult!) NO smell (except a slight one when I disturb them), no noise, breed easily, feed easily...no problem!

I desperately want to get a dubia colony going ASAP, too...so, if any of you guys can hook me up, send me a message! (Zephyr??? *wink, wink, nudge, nudge*)  

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Nov 12, 2010)

GreenOasis said:


> Looks like you used fiberglass screen...that was the problem...they can chew through that (of course, you know that now.)  Always use metal screen. I even use metal screen for the roach colonies, even though I know they won't chew through.
> 
> I love the roaches! Best investment ever! &amp; The shield loves them too! (Didn't think a subadult sheild could tackle a full-grown female b. lateralis, but she has no problems...in fact, she's been eating them since before she even molted to subadult!) NO smell (except a slight one when I disturb them), no noise, breed easily, feed easily...no problem!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the dubias are awesome. That chinese male I had months ago gobbled them down like popcorn. I was surprised I even got them, they are illgeal in FL. :blink: I have too many too. It's a bummer I have to freeze excess, but most extras go to the chickens.


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 12, 2010)

You freeze them to feed them to the chickens? Huh... I would just throw them in &amp; watch the melee...but, I don't live in Florida, either!


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Nov 12, 2010)

GreenOasis said:


> You freeze them to feed them to the chickens? Huh... I would just throw them in &amp; watch the melee...but, I don't live in Florida, either!


Yes I do. Every state in America can't sustain B. dubias, except Florida. I don't want to release an exotic species that can sustain itself.


----------



## PeterF (Nov 12, 2010)

I made a cricket trap for escapees.

It is a yellow jacket trap with dry dog food.

spefically: http://www.amazon.com/Rescue-YJTR-SF4-Reuseable-Yellowjacket-Attractant/dp/B00004TBKI/ref=dp_cp_ob_ol_image_2

I just leave it on it's side and they climb in when hungry.

The trap kills bugs outside because they heat up in the sun. not an issue in the zoo where it is placed.

We tested a bunch of yellow jacket traps this summer, so we had it laying around to be used.

Making something, like out of a soda bottle, should be easy enough if you don't have a trap around to repurpous.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2010)

I use fabric mesh from the crafts store. Mine have never chewed it. I think the key is height. Mine just can't reach the lid. Get a taller container Laura and you will be fine.


----------



## PeterF (Nov 13, 2010)

Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just have a massive free range cricket colony in your house? Then when you need some you can just lift up pillows or books and grab some.

Be sure to provide food and water and places to lay of course.

[wink]


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 13, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just have a massive free range cricket colony in your house? Then when you need some you can just lift up pillows or books and grab some.
> 
> Be sure to provide food and water and places to lay of course.
> 
> [wink]


Ha! :lol: I could do that, but something tells me apartment management wouldn't like that too much.....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> I use fabric mesh from the crafts store. Mine have never chewed it. I think the key is height. Mine just can't reach the lid. Get a taller container Laura and you will be fine.


This.

For a long time I wondered why my crickets, back when I kept them, didn't try to eat their way through the screening on my plastic storage box, and then realized that it was because they couldn't reach it.


----------

